# [smc barricade 7004 ABR] vpn - fehler 678



## GoLLuM (20. Februar 2006)

hallo leute!

ich hab ein größeres Problem, und zwar probiere ich seit 2 tagen ne VPN-Verbindung zu mir zu bekommen. dafür habe ich alles schon schön eingerichtet, mit "Eingehende Verbindungen" usw. auf meinem Rechner hier zu Hause.

Ports 1723, 501, 500, 443 sind weitergeleitet auf meinen Rechner, der 192.168.2.2 hat.

Beide Rechner sind Windows XP.

Windows-Firewall ist ausgestellt.

Mein Router ist wie gesagt der smc barricade 7004 ABR.

IP-Adresse wird automatisch über Dyndns.org aktualisiert.

Mein Kumpel versucht sich zu verbinden und bekommt immer die Meldung: "Fehler 678, der Remotecomputer antwortet nicht"

Wo kann der Hund begraben liegen?  habe doch alle Vorkehrungen getroffen. oder?

Norton Antivirus läuft bei mir, aber ich habs auch schon ausgeschaltet, trotzdem klappts nicht.

Gibt es vielleicht noch spezielle Einstellungen die man auf dem Client machen muss?

vielen Dank schon mal leute!


----------



## gorim (22. Februar 2006)

Unterstützt der Router überhaupt VPN? -> Handbuch.

Bei XP vermute ich, daß ihr PPTP einsetzt. Dann brauchst Du nur Port 1723 auf deinen Rechner weiterleiten. Außerdem ist noch die Protokollnummer 47 (GRE) durchzuschleusen. Der Punkt heißt im Router meist VPN/PPTP Passthrough oder so ähnlich und muß nur angekreuzt werden, also keine Portweiterleitung. 

Ob die eingehende Verbindung von XP allerdings VPN unterstützt kann ich dir nicht sagen.

bis dann
gorim


----------

